# Panoramicas de Lima y algo mas...



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Hasta las hice pensando en ustedes!! espero q les gusten, estan un poco grandes para que las puedan apreciar mejor!!, se ve todo san isidro, miraflores, jesus maria, etc...









Shot at 2008-03-21


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

buena panoramica..... se ve bien la foto, ..... "Hasta las hice pensando en ustedes!! " eso tambien me pasa a mi.... ahora veo la ciudad con ojos diferentes..... siempre cuando ando por la calle, me digo: esta toma podria salir bien....:lol:jajajajaja


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

jejejeje!! si!!, bueno no se si de dan cuenta pero se ven san lorenzo, se ve el mar!!!!!, aqui les pongo unas de fin de tarde!!








Shot at 2008-03-21


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que panorámicas tan cheveres te salieron mangus ! Se peude ver un denso y a la vez bajito skyline, pero se ve bastante bien y hasta casi homogéneo en cuanto a altura de edificaciones en algunas zonas......


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Buenaza la foto , te felicito,  la tomaste tú cierto?, uhh que grande es lima, y eso que no sale toda... la parte derecha casi al final de la foto tiene un aire a trujillo x), saludos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Si son fotos mias!, las tome pensando en ustedes como dije al inicio!, el montaje lo hice en el autostitch por eso algunas partes estan emdio borrosas( es q acabo de llegar de lima , y estoy como loquito queriendo subir las fotos para q las vean, las he montado en este programa pa ahorrar tiempo)!!








Shot at 2008-03-21


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelentes ! La segunda si hubiera salido un poco menos borrosa , hubiese sido "orgasmica". Aun si , estan chevres. Que buena vista !


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

me gusta Lima de noche


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenaza las fotos.......


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes!!! La primera creo que es la mejor panorámica de Lima que he visto, de lujo!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Muy buenas panorámicas. Todavía creo que Lima se podría ver mejor pero tampoco se ve mal, considerando que excepción de San Isidro y las casas más pegadas a este, lo que se ve en la foto son distritos de clase netamente media. Excelente aporte


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Que grande la Lema se ve en tus fotos, me gustaron bastante.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Grandes fotos, gracias!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las panorámicas!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mostro, mostro!
Son de 360 grados?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como haces para sacar fotos asi? enseñame


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Me gustan tus panorámicas*

la 1ra esta bravaza y de la 2da me quedo con esta parte:



















Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

gracias a todos!, que chevere que les gusto (mas les vale porq lo hice para ustedes jaaa!), Cess, no son 360 diria q son 280, jejejeje.
Son fotos montadas chocaviento!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Caramba, que buena panoramica Mango, trabajito, hein? Bueno gracias, como es grande Lima... y el tiempo perfecto para ver hasta el Morro solar. Gracias de nuevo.:cheers:
Estoy intentando ubicarme. La sacaste desde Lince, talvez desde el Dorado? o por ese lugar?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Excelentes!!! La primera creo que es la mejor panorámica de Lima que he visto, de lujo!


Concuerdo contigo. Esa foto está espectacular! kay:

Gracias, Mango! 

Si te animas a poner más super panorámicas de día (como la primera) no me opongo en absoluto.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buena toma quella de larco mar en primer plano y la costa verde d fondo


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Lima es moderna e historica , el clima es sensacional.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una ciudad de grandes contrastes, una ciudad muy grande, una ciudad muy linda y como toda ciudad con sus lados negativos (los cuales prefiero no ver) una linda ciudad, sobretodo en el verano, en el invierno es como las ciudades europeas, sin sol y neblina  pero hay muchas personas a las cuales les gusta este clima!!!  

Espero ver más fotos de la ciudad de los reyes!  :banana::banana:


----------

